

Your favorite variable name? - johnx123-up
https://groups.google.com/group/nodejs/browse_thread/thread/ff5747618835afc1

======
cloudwalking
One trick I recently learned is to put units on the end of instance variables.
For example, GPS accuracy might be gps_accuracy_meters, likewise cost might be
cost_cents.

